# Stereographic, Anaglyphic, Terrific! (3D)



## Timoris (Aug 2, 2011)

I recently Obtainned a Fuiji Finepix W3 and have been loving the heck out of it.

Here is what I have to show for:
(You will require your standard issue Red//Cyan goggles I mailed you two weeks ago)






















My method is as follows:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/250570-3d-cameras-mpo-file-editing.html

Thoughts?


----------



## kinghen (Aug 2, 2011)

Never recieved them try agian.


----------

